# Give yourself a new identity



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Social phobics are usually extremely young and immature for their age.

Usually a social phobic missed out on their highschool years and their 16-21 because they spent that time suffering from social phobia. Basically they never got to be a care free teenager and they never got to have fun. They never got to do all of the things that are like a right of passage for young people

If you are in your twenties or thirties and you feel like you missed out on being young (that's why social phobia is refered to as ''T*he illness of the lost opportunity''*) then :

*GIVE YOURSELF A NEW IDENTITY*

*Move some place new where nobody knows you 
*Get yourself a fake I.D and change your name and date of birth
*If you are in your late thirties and you want to be 25 then be 25. if you are 25 and you want to be 16 then be 16

*GIVE YOURSELF A SECOND CHANCE AT LIFE. GIVE YOURSELF A SECOND CHANCE AT BEING YOUNG. GIVE YOURSELF A SECOND CHANCE TO DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN*

_Peter Pan Syndrome_

**The Imprint Period - *Age 0-7
**The Modelling Period - *Age 7-14
**The socialization Period - *Age 14-21

A lot of people who suffer from social phobia have what is called *peter pan syndrome. *Basically they are underdeveloped and years behind their peers

The reason for this is because they never went through the *socialization period. *

Your job is to :

*1) *Overcome your social phobia

*2) *Go through the socialization period late (maybe during your 20's instead of age 14-21)

*AND IF THAT MEANS GIVING YOURSELF A NEW IDENTITY THEN SO BE IT *


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

That's kinda weird creepy give yourself a new name and eveything is so expensive and hard too but yeah no our fault the disease stole our youth


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree that people with social anxiety most likely missed out on the Socialization Period and are underdeveloped and have peter pan syndrome. That's definitely how I feel. But moving to someplace new is a lot harder than it sounds. I'm 27 and am still trying to move out of my parents house, if I could afford to move to a different city I would in a heartbeat. And for the getting a new I.D., if the Socialization Period is between ages 14-21 then what good is getting an I.D. that says you are 25 going to do? And how are we suppose to be 16 if you are 25? Should we go back to highschool? Your suggestions are a little farfetched. 

Also you don't really need a new I.D. to act 25 if you are in your 30's. When I go to bars I see people there who look like they are in there 40's and 50's still dancing on the dance floor. So even if you are old, you can still go to a bar and act like you are 25.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

hm i've done a bit of this. moved to new cities a few times. shortened my name from andrew to andy.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

How can I do any of those things? This society isn't conducive to just upping and starting over. I'm not Michael Jackson. Can't build a Neverland out of smoldering jet wreckage.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

That sounds pretty cool. Although I don't think you'd need a fake I.D but it sounds fun. :3
But what name to give myself...


----------



## Bleach74 (Aug 10, 2014)

paulyD said:


> *GIVE YOURSELF A NEW IDENTITY*
> 
> *Move some place new where nobody knows you
> *Get yourself a fake I.D and change your name and date of birth


I plan on doing this someday... but for _different _reasons.


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

from a spiritual perspective the life we got is the life we are supposed to get. 
I think there is a reason for all the crap and we must learn what that reason is and what our triggers are and we need to remove them.
Giving yourself a new identity is just running away, but you cant erase the memories from your brain. You must first let go the bad stuff before moving on. THe pain must be accepted and acknowledged and fully understood...
I think its not a good idea for emotional instable people to be completely alone and cut off from everyone. I dont think it must be so radical in order to change... but i was thinking like you a few years back.


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

What if you have educational achievements that allow you to work within specific jobs that need documentation, like a certificate or college degree? It would be kinda a waste.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

I didnt think you were for real OP. I thought it was some kind of game. I have a hard time making myself comfortable in 1 place at the moment and I hate travelling and anything that makes my life less predictable. But soon I will need to travel to another town to sort out some documents and I hate the idea of being in a crowded place and using busses on the way to my destination.


----------



## chicagochuck (Jan 23, 2012)

If you can move somewhere and be come more social just try to do it where you are now. Just start acting different, it'll be weird for the people who know you already but they will get use to it. You will get to know others and maybe they will never know you had social problems.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

tobi08 said:


> from a spiritual perspective the life we got is the life we are supposed to get.
> I think there is a reason for all the crap and we must learn what that reason is and what our triggers are and we need to remove them.
> Giving yourself a new identity is just running away, but you cant erase the memories from your brain. You must first let go the bad stuff before moving on. THe pain must be accepted and acknowledged and fully understood...
> I think its not a good idea for emotional instable people to be completely alone and cut off from everyone. I dont think it must be so radical in order to change... but i was thinking like you a few years back.


absolutely 100% agree there is a reason for all of the crap etc... and that the life we got is the life we are supposed to get.

If I change my name and date of birth though I'm still going to have to deal with all of the crap and situations that this particular life has given me. i'll just be doing it with a different name


----------



## kndrstn (Aug 13, 2014)

been there done that. my mom pulled me out of school in 2nd gr and moved me up north. supposed to "Fix" the problem. I was switched schools twice more, then home-schooled. when I was 18, I ran off to Florida with my boyfriend to "start a new life where nobody knows me." 2 years later I went to California. I learned the hard way that I cant escape my problems they are inside of me. Also, When travelling to a new state, you are an outsider, and treated as such, which makes it harder to find work, and what few resources I had back home, I really missed them. That was my exp. My sister on the other hand, ran off to tennessee 20 years ago, been there ever since. got herself a farm and some horses. the world is ours to explore. I can say i don't regret the experiences of traveling to a new place.


----------



## UFO (Jan 20, 2014)

That has always been a fantasy of mine but it's totally unrealistic and also creepy. I would not feel comfortable lying like that. I have moved every 2-3 years since I was 17, though. I've lived in four states and 13 cities/towns. It just holds me back but I never feel at home anywhere. 

Reading "the illness of lost opportunity" bummed me out so much. That's so depressing. Wow.


----------

